# reduction stomal prolapse under anesthesia



## tsmith (Sep 6, 2012)

Am struggling to find a code for this.  Child with a loop ileostomy who developed stomal prolapse of both stomas.  These were reduced manually under anesthesia.  Debating between an unlisted code 44799 or 45900.  I believe 45900 is intended for a rectal prolpase.  Any input on how to code this would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------

